# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  συνάντηση στην έδρα

## nkladakis

Προτείνω συνάντηση στην έδρα για ανταλλαγή απόψεων - τεχνογνωσίας στα 5 giga. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε την συμμετοχή spirosco  ::  που έχει και την μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία.
Tι λέτε για Παρασκευή κατά τις 7 το απόγευμα.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ είμαι μέσα!

----------


## Cha0s

Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ μία βόλτα σχολώντας από την δουλεια  ::

----------


## B52

Αν ειναι για λιγο πιο αργα το βλεπουμε π.χ. κατα τις 8....

----------


## Cha0s

Λέμε 7 για να μαζευτούμε 8.

Κλασσικά Ελληνάρες!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbolis

Ενδιαφέρομαι (για αργά, ίσως προλάβω κατά τις 19:30).
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω παραλάβει και δυο wrap με κάρτες a/b/g
Επίσης προτείνω η ώρα να είναι βολική για Νικήτα - ngia και Γιάννη - 
john70 που το κουτσοπελεκάνε

----------


## john70

ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΤΟΠΗΜΑ  ::  


Γιά να το πάει κάποιος συντονιστής άμεσα όλο το θέμα στα σκουπίδια .... αφού το διαγράψει ....

Μήν ανοίγουμε σε κανέναν την όρεξή για συναντηση που αφορά "Παράνομίες" 

 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Η Ενημέρωση είναι παρανομία;

Δηλαδή αν σου πω εγώ πως να κλέψεις την τράπεζα είναι παρανομο;
Παράνομο θα είναι αν την κλέψεις, όχι αν σου πουν τον τρόπο...

----------


## sotiris

john70,μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι ειναι παρανομο να συζητας για μια τεχνολογια, η οποια, ναι, δεν ειναι ελευθερη ακομα στην Ελλαδα, αλλα η συζητηση και οχι η εφαρμογη της γιατι ειναι ατοπημα?

----------


## john70

> john70,μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι ειναι παρανομο να συζητας για μια τεχνολογια, η οποια, ναι, δεν ειναι ελευθερη ακομα στην Ελλαδα, αλλα η συζητηση και οχι η εφαρμογη της γιατι ειναι ατοπημα?


Η χρήση μαλακών ναρκωτικών στην Ολανδία είναι ελεύθερη , αλλά στην Ελλάδα παράνομη , με την δική σου λογική θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα για την χρήση των παραπάνω ουσιών ????

Ο Mauve σίγουρά θα βρεί και άλλους λόγους για την μή κοινοποίηση τέτοιων συζητήσεων ..  ::

----------


## sotiris

Με την δικια μου λογικη, που τυχαινει και συμβαδιζει με την λογικη αρκετων καναλιων και της βουλης ακομα που το θεμα εχει συζητηθει, ναι ,μπορεις να συζητησεις για τα μαλακα ναρκωτικα, να ενημερωθεις σχετικα, να μαθεις τι ειναι κλπ κλπ....δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι η συζητηση/ενημερωση/πληροφορηση σε οποιοδηποτε θεμα (εκτος ισως απο θεματα που εμπλεκεται η εθνικη ασφαλεια, κλπ) ειναι παρανομη...

το επιχειρημα σου δεν με καλυψε...

----------


## Cha0s

> Η χρήση μαλακών ναρκωτικών στην Ολανδία είναι ελεύθερη , αλλά στην Ελλάδα παράνομη , με την δική σου λογική θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα για την χρήση των παραπάνω ουσιών ????


Ατυχές παράδειγμα  ::  

Μέχρι και στα σχολεία είναι μάθημα τα ναρκωτικά πόσο μάλλον οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται με τα ίδια τα παιδιά από καθηγητές και 'ειδικούς'...

----------


## john70

Καλά ή κακά δεν πιστεύω ότι παρόμοιες κουβέντες πρέπει να γίνονται τόσο ανοικτά ..  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σαφώς,

Πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί σίγουρα αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ενότητα αυτή είναι για τους 5Ghz και η συννάντηση υποτήθεται ότι γίνεται γνωστή σε άτομα που γνωρίζουμε και όχι σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Επομένως δεν τήθεται θέμα να βγει κάτι παραέξω.

Καλύτερα να ενημερωθούμε για 5 πράγματα όταν με το καλό νομιμοποιηθεί η μπάντα παρά να κάνουμε λάθη.

----------


## john70

Μα με το να είναι στο μπροστά μέρος του φόρουμ και ανοικτά .... τι μας προστατεύει απο το να έρθει και η κουστή μαρία ??? ή θα κάνει ο Κλαδάκης τον πορτιέρη ??  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

ανοικτα ειναι στην εδρα μεταξυ λιγοστων ατομων?
(θυμασαι ποσοι ειχαν ερθει την προηγουμενη φορα?)

ανοικτα ειναι να ενημερωνομαστε στην κλειστη ενοτητα του φορουμ?
(δηλ.ποσο πιο κλειστα μπορει να γινει κατι? μεσω pm ή σε καποιο καφε?...οχι οτι ειναι κακο το καφε, αλλα δεν εχουμε ολοι την δυνατοτητα να περναμε καποιες ωρες πινωντας καφε και μιλωντας με 10 φιλους )

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Η χρήση μαλακών ναρκωτικών στην Ολανδία είναι ελεύθερη , αλλά στην Ελλάδα παράνομη , με την δική σου λογική θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα για την χρήση των παραπάνω ουσιών ????
> 
> 
> Ατυχές παράδειγμα  
> 
> Μέχρι και στα σχολεία είναι μάθημα τα ναρκωτικά πόσο μάλλον οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται με τα ίδια τα παιδιά από καθηγητές και 'ειδικούς'...


Στα σχολεία σου μαθαίνουν γιατί πρέπει να αποφύγεις τα ναρκωτικά

Θα μάθουμε και εμείς γιατί πρέπει να αποφύγουμε τους 5γίγα ?


Ο John70 έχει δίκιο, η επόμενη συνάντηση είναι η ενημέρωση για το πως θα παίζουμε στους 2.6 ?

Τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα οργανώνουν τα μέλη του ΔΣ.....

----------


## sotiris

Ειλικρινα προσπαθω να καταλαβω και δεν μπορω...που ειναι το προβλημα στο να ενημερωθεις (για να προφυλακτεις, εστω, εαν αυτο σε καλυπτει Πανο) για τους 5 γιγα...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο Mauve σίγουρά θα βρεί και άλλους λόγους για την μή κοινοποίηση τέτοιων συζητήσεων .. :P


Η ασχετοσύνη των μαθητευόμενων μάγων της σχολής του "όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε", κατέστρεψε μια μπάντα και μέσω αυτής την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα προοπτική του δικτύου μας.

Οι ίδιοι άσχετοι τώρα δεν μπορούν ν' αντιληφθούν ότι η εφαρμογή στους 5 των ιδίων πρακτικών που ακολουθήθηκαν στους 2,4, θα φέρει στο τέλος το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Δεν τους νοιάζει όμως. 

Προκειμένου να βγούν τα λινκ κατά τον επόμενο χρόνο, συνεργούν στην καταστροφή μιας ακόμη μπάντας.

Εχουν την λογική του αλφαβηταριού. 

_"Αν δεν το κάναμε εμείς, κάποιος άλλος θα το έκανε"_

Του χρόνου θα κοιτάξουν τους 28 και πάει λέγοντας, ώσπου να μην μείνει ούτε φτέρη στον Αμαζόνιο.

Για εμένα _Το δις εξ αμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού._

Γι' αυτό και έχω επιλέξει την αποχή από τον νέο κανιβαλισμό ο οποίος επιχειρείται. 

Δεν είναι το νόμιμο ή όχι του εγχειρήματος που με αποτρέπει.

Είναι η γνώση του μηχανισμού με τον οποίο την θέση του όζοντος στην ατμόσφαιρα, παίρνει το στρόντιο-90.

----------


## Winner

_Moderator's notice
Ειρωνίες δεν γίνονται αποδεκτές
Papashark_

----------


## Cha0s

> Θα μάθουμε και εμείς γιατί πρέπει να αποφύγουμε τους 5γίγα ?


Αν το όλο πρόβλημα είναι ένα λογοπαίγνιο ναι.

Θα μάθουμε πως θα αποφύγουμε τους 5γίγα γιατί είναι παράνομοι!

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως κάποιος μπορεί να σου πασάρει ένα feeder και κάρτα για 5 γίγα και να το βάλεις και να είσαι παράνομος!

Πρέπει να προφυλακτούμε παιδιά!
 ::

----------


## Achille

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα από σκοπιάς νομικής να μιλήσουμε για το πιθανό άνοιγμα των 5GHz.

Τώρα η άποψη του Mauve η αλήθεια είναι ότι με προβληματίζει...

----------


## dti

> Η ασχετοσύνη των μαθητευόμενων μάγων της σχολής του "όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε", κατέστρεψε μια μπάντα και μέσω αυτής την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα προοπτική του δικτύου μας.


Συνεχίζεις να προσβάλεις με τα γραφόμενά σου όχι μόνο τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μελών του δικτύου αλλά κυρίως τη νοημοσύνη μας.

Ο κόσμος δεν περιμένει εμάς για να ενημερωθεί. 
Μπορεί ελεύθερα να διαβάσει σε άλλα fora στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό και για τη δυνατότητα που έχουν κάποιες καρτούλες να παίζουν πάνω ή κάτω από τη μπάντα των 2.4 GHz, αλλά και με ποιό τρόπο λειτουργούν κάποια links στα 5 GHz.

Κάτω ο σκοταδισμός κι ο αναχρονιστικός ελιτισμός.
*** Moderated (Achille) Όποιος έχει κέφι να διαβάζει υβριστικά συνθήματα, να κάνει copy paste στο notepad ***

----------


## papashark

Dti, εδώ και πολλά μηνύματα επιτήθεσε σε συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους, και τους προσβάλεις συνεχώς με τα γραφώμενα σου.

Εάν σε ενοχλούν αυτού του είδους οι προσβολές, θα σε παρακαλούσα εσύ πρώτος να σταματήσεις να ακολουθείς αυτόν τον δρόμο.

----------


## andreas

Θα ερθω και εγω αν με θελετε  ::   ::  
Καρχαρια να σου φερω το τελ ή αν το δωσω στην jismy??

----------


## dti

> Κάτω ο σκοταδισμός κι ο αναχρονιστικός ελιτισμός.
> *** Moderated (Achille) Όποιος έχει κέφι να διαβάζει υβριστικά συνθήματα, να κάνει copy paste στο notepad ***


Πού είδες τον *υβριστικό* χαρακτήρα στο παραπάνω σύνθημα;

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά επειδή ξεφτιλίστηκε πάλι το θέμα,

Γίνει δεν γίνει η συννάντηση δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να έρθω γιατί προέκυψε κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## socrates

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν δηλώσει ότι θα έρθουν...

nkladakis
hobbit
Β52
sbolis
dti
andreas
sotiris ?
achille ?

Θα γίνει η συνάντηση ή να την αναβάλουμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα, ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή;

----------


## papashark

Όχι, αυτήν την παρασκευή να γίνει.

Και άμα δεν έρθει κόσμος, θα βαράμε αυτόν που το προγραμμάτισε μέσα σε 3 μέρες......

Θα έρθω και εγώ, και έχω ακούσει ότι θα έρθουν και κανα 2 ακόμα που δεν έχουν γράψει

----------


## nikpet

Υπολογίστε επίσης εμένα και τον Winner...

----------


## stardust

Μάλλον θα περάσω και εγώ μια βόλτα.

----------


## andreas

Να φερουμε τιποτα συσκευες για πρακτικη?  ::   ::  
Η θα ειναι μονο για συζητηση?

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ. Παρολαυτά συμφωνώ με το Mauve ότι θα γίνουν τα ίδια λάθη και σε αυτή την μπάντα. "Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε" αλλά μαζι με τους καλούς μπαινουν και μερικοί κακοι επαγγελαμτίες μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι χομπίστες και δεν ξέρω πια ποιούς πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε.

----------


## B52

Δεν ξερω και εγω αν προλαβω αλλα θα προσπαθησω....

----------


## sotiris

εγώ όπως φάνηκε...δεν πρόλαβα...με έπιασε η βροχη στην Αθήνα και μπλόκαρα απίστευτη ώρα στους δρόμους σε μια διαδρομή καταραμένη (κεντρο-πεντάγωνο-βριλησια-ιωνια-πευκη)
συγνωμη που δεν μπόρεσα να ενημερώσω και πιο πριν...το μεσημέρι το ειδα το ποστ με το ερωτηματικο διπλα στο ονομα μου....αλλα με τραβηξαν σε ενα meeting...

----------


## papashark

Είμασταν οι :

Nkladakis
Pater Familias
Papashark
Andreas
Dermanis
Ngia
Sbolis
Wiresounds
Achille 

Κατά σειρά προσέλευσεις (περίπου  ::  

Δεν νομίζω να ξέχασα κανέναν....  ::  

Απουσίες 
Β52
Sotiris
Acinonyx
Stardust
Nikpet
Winner
Hobbit
dti

----------


## ysam

και για λέγε για λέγε..

----------


## papashark

Εγώ ?

Θα σας ενημερώσει ο διοργανωτής, εγώ δεν κράτησα σημειώσεις....  ::

----------


## ysam

Φαντάζομαι πλέον ούτε στο μυαλό σου δεν μπορείς να κρατάς σημειώσεις.. 

 ::

----------


## papashark

Και να μου την πείτε μετά ?

Άμα τα πω εγώ, κάποιος θα με κατηγορίσει ότι τα είπα όπως ήθελα....



Koίτα, όταν οργανώνεις κάτι, πρέπει να κρατάς σημειώσεις, πρακτικά, να έχεις κάτι να πεις στον κόσμο.

Οργανωτής ήταν ο Κλαδάκης, άρα και δική του ευθύνη και προνόμιο να ενημερώσει τον κόσμο για τα τεκτενόμενα.

Εγώ έχω δηλώσει ότι δεν ξανασχολούμαι να οργανώσω κάτι για τους 5γίγα όταν μου χάλασε την προηγούμενη συνάντηση ο 1540.

----------


## ysam

Relax Pal.. Το έχεις πάρει πολύ σοβαρά από ότι βλέπω.. 

Δεν πειράζει θα μου πει ο Νίκος φαντάζομαι κάποια στιγμή.. 

Geez..

----------


## andreas

Συζητησαμε γενικα θεματα για το α (για feeders, πιατα κτλ), για ποιες ειναι οι λυσεις που υπαρχουν αυτη την στιγμη, το κοστος και πως μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε τα πραματα που χρειαζομαστε (και πιθανως να διευκολυνουμε την κατασταση στο μελλον  ::  )

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Είμασταν οι :
> 
> Nkladakis
> Mplets
> Papashark
> Andreas
> Dermanis
> Ngia
> Sbolis
> ...


Δεν το διορθώνεις σε παρακαλώ; Εκτός αν το έκανες εξεπίτηδες γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω πριν το τέλος της πολύ ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ έτσι σε γνώρισα, έτσι σε θυμάμαι  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ με τον stardust δεν ήρθαμε γιατί εμφανίστηκε από το πουθενά πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση μας, και σπεύσαμε να το διορθώσουμε. Δυστηχώς το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται  ::  παρότι ακολουθήσαμε γνωστές διαδικασίες troubleshooting. Υπάρχει υποψία για εξωγενή παράγοντα ή προβλήματος quagga-debian αφού έχει επίδραση σε όλα τα links του stardust!

----------

